# Favourite discontinued villagers



## Weiland (Jul 5, 2017)

Not sure if this is already a thread.

My favourite discontinued villager is Marcy from ACGC.
If you had have asked before the Welcome Amiibo update, it'd have been Buzz.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 5, 2017)

Mine is bow or meow.


----------



## Weiland (Jul 5, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Mine is bow or meow.



OMG I FORGOT ABOUT MEOW!


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 5, 2017)

Woolio, Ace, Quetzal, Carmen (mouse) and Kit (the only squirrel left out!).


----------



## Weiland (Jul 5, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> Woolio, Ace, Quetzal, Carmen (mouse) and Kit (the only squirrel left out!).



The only villager we'll ever need is Woolio. Woolio is love, Woolio is life.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 5, 2017)

Definitely Woolio. If they made a second set of welcome amiibo RV cards, it would be a great way to bring back even more of the villagers we haven't seen since the GameCube days


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Mine is bow or meow.



S A M E.

I'm kind of disappointed they didn't bring them back, honestly


----------



## Verecund (Jul 5, 2017)

I love Kit! I'm so disappointed he's the only squirrel that's not in New Leaf, because although I love Sylvana and Tasha, I want Kit in my town so much more and he would also balance out the personalities/genders a lot more for the squirrels. I really hope he's brought back for the next game.

I also really like Aisle, Faith, and Cupcake.


----------



## Takeru (Jul 6, 2017)

From US ACGC: Woolio, Cupcake
Pre-Amiibo Update: Bea, Cleo, Claude
From Doubutsu no Mori e+: Bow, Myau, Megumi

I remember back when Wild World came out, I was so upset that Cookie wasn't an available neighbor anymore. She was my favorite on Gamecube.


----------



## doodle (Jul 6, 2017)

_Woolio_. Oh gosh, I can just imagine how cute having him and Etoile in a town would be. I'm so sad he's not available. He's the coolest! No one is more fabulous.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 6, 2017)

Woolio would be cool as smug, and he would be one of my dreamies right now if it wasn't for his removal.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jul 10, 2017)

Woolio and Hambo. Best sheep, best pig.

Nintendo (a la AVGN in Action 52): Hambo? You'd think it would be a pig version of Rambo? Nah, that's far too clever. (cuts the character entirely from later games).


----------



## leeaboo (Jul 11, 2017)

I really like the look of Petunia the rhino! I never had her as I never played e+ but she looks really awesome. I hope she'll be brought same sometime! A snooty rhino would be awesome.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 11, 2017)

Definitely Woolio.


----------



## Prisma (Jul 11, 2017)

Tarou, I would enjoy having a purple (Favorite color) wolf plus having a jock wolf villager again would be great.

 I would really love it if somehow like they did bringing back some old characters with WA cards if they did a limited special discontinued series where you could get Meow and Bow etc.

 Which those two have the most interesting designs IMO due to obvious reasons since it looks like they have screens for faces


----------



## Alsafie (Jul 12, 2017)

I agree, Woolio!


----------



## cloudmask (Jul 12, 2017)

quetzal, i had such a crush on him when i was a kid lmao


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 17, 2017)

I miss Pierre. Having a mime cat in the town would be nice. I hope he get's a comeback one day.


----------



## danceonglitter (Jul 18, 2017)

I really liked Sven!


----------



## HHoney (Jul 18, 2017)

Dozer the purple big bear would be cute in Pixel.

I'm lucky I had Woolio, Paolo and Murphy over the years when I played AC on the Game Cube 

I can't wait to see Dozer and Woolio and the other older villagers in the next update - maybe the Switch?!

I really thought Nintendo was going to have a second set of RV cards. Now I'm not so sure ....


----------



## Colela (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm for Woolio as well! I just love the sheep villagers and his design is really cool! As I didn't play AC before Wild World, I never got to meet him but I think he's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 25, 2017)

Bea. So glad they brought her back! I didn't even know they did


----------



## therian (Jul 25, 2017)

kit, idk they left him out  lets hope for series 2 of rv cards!


----------



## WeiMoote (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm all for Woolio returning as well! Here's who I also hope makes a comeback sometime soon!

Nosegay: Despite her name, she was one adorable anteater.

Pigleg: A pirate pig? Sign me up!

Rio: Gotta complete the star-on-cheek look to compliment Woolio.

Penny: I ain't scared of no terrible secret. Bring it on!


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 25, 2017)

doodle said:


> _Woolio_. Oh gosh, I can just imagine how cute having him and Etoile in a town would be. I'm so sad he's not available. He's the coolest! No one is more fabulous.



I didn't even have Woolio but wow he looks great and I wish he was in acnl


----------



## Boccages (Aug 3, 2017)

Olive


----------



## bonucci (Aug 5, 2017)

I see everyone talking about Woolio, and he's actually the only one I remember, yikes. D:


----------



## Sheando (Aug 6, 2017)

Woolio! He has so much personality.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 6, 2017)

Weiland said:


> Not sure if this is already a thread.
> 
> My favourite discontinued villager is Marcy from ACGC.
> If you had have asked before the Welcome Amiibo update, it'd have been Buzz.



Same here, really glad Nintendo brought him back! (Now i have to buy a NFC Scanner and the Amiibo itself -.-)


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 7, 2017)

It's definitely gotta be Belle the cow and Meow for me. They're both so adorable and I'm sad they didn't return, especially Meow because she's so unique.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 8, 2017)

Becca617 said:


> It's definitely gotta be Belle the cow and Meow for me. They're both so adorable and I'm sad they didn't return, especially Meow because she's so unique.



Belle's so cute! I loved her as a kid


----------



## tweety21 (Aug 10, 2017)

Definitely Bow, Meow and Woolio! They are really adorable!


----------



## Shayden (Aug 10, 2017)

Little Champ, the monkey! He was one of the only cute jock villagers


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 10, 2017)

Penny and candi on the topic of candi i got ONE pack and it had CANDI


----------



## GreggoryLee (Aug 11, 2017)

. . .


----------



## Shayden (Aug 11, 2017)

pychi said:


> bring them back bow and meow please ;_;
> i would LOVE them in my town
> View attachment 205762



thy look like aliens pretending to be animals in your town


----------



## GreggoryLee (Aug 11, 2017)

. . .


----------



## Starglow (Sep 29, 2017)

I never got to play any before ACNL, but Flash looks really cool to me. I'd love more cranky birds to balance the jocks.


----------



## goro (Sep 29, 2017)

PIRONKON!!!!!!!!!!! i love pironkon!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm really sad that he didn't come back with the amiibo cards and all


----------



## Paxx (Sep 29, 2017)

champ the monkey D':


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 29, 2017)

I miss Aziz :'( He has been in my ACGC town for the longest time. I wish he'd returned in the update...


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2017)

since new leaf is my first animal crossing game, this is based on looks...Petunia and Tarou


----------



## SaraCampbell (Oct 3, 2017)

The only villager we'll ever need is Woolio.

Glass Company


----------



## Whisboi (Oct 4, 2017)

Mine is Rio! She was my best friend in the original, and I was so disappointed she didn't come back in Welcome Amiibo


----------



## Balverine (Oct 4, 2017)

Most of my favorites got brought back in the WA update, like Dobie and Kakun/Raddle!!!

But Sven and Nindori were some of my other favorites that never made a comeback. Also Rhoda the chicken from e+


----------



## Eudial (Oct 6, 2017)

I liked Liz a lot. I thought she was in acnl, but I was wrong.


----------



## Hipster (Oct 6, 2017)

Omg I miss Meow, and Champ


----------



## wizard (Oct 9, 2017)

Sunny from Doubutsu no Mori e+

She is the CUTEST villager EVER! I don't know why they wouldn't put her in the update.

Sunny the Frog's Nookipedia Page


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 27, 2017)

It still breaks my heart that Woolio was not reintroduced in the Welcome amiibo update, even though a lot of the other Gamecube-exclusive villagers (Sprocket, Annalise, Dobie, etc.) were. He was one of my first villagers and still is one of my all-time favourites


----------



## Weiland (Oct 28, 2017)

Now that I've let time passed, I also have to say I miss Belle the cow.
There's so many good villagers they let just vanish. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



wizard said:


> Sunny from Doubutsu no Mori e+
> 
> She is the CUTEST villager EVER! I don't know why they wouldn't put her in the update.
> 
> Sunny the Frog's Nookipedia Page



I agree that Sunny is adorable.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 29, 2017)

Iggy the old jock goat. I'm not sure if anyone else likes him, but he was(and might still be) in my GCN town, and after e+ he never came back. 

Also, Champ. He has disappeared ever since Porter returned, and he was the only villager who was in Wild World and City Folk who didn't return in New Leaf.


----------



## Kalle (Oct 30, 2017)

There are only three for me since the Welcome Amiibo update: Betty, Belle, and Champ. Betty and Belle were among my first six villagers in my GC town. Also Champ because he's the only monkey villager in the game (not counting the gorillas of course) that I actually like.


----------



## abbydoll (Oct 31, 2017)

Woolio


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 1, 2017)

I liked the old version of Hazel. The Hazel in New Leaf creeps me out.


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 4, 2017)

*WOOLIO*
my one and only man


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> *WOOLIO*
> my one and only man





Heck yes


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2018)

Definitely Bow.


----------



## JackABee (Jul 4, 2018)

I liked Pierre (The Cat)

At least a bunch of them were brought back during the Welcome Amiibo update.


----------



## neoratz (Jul 6, 2018)

it's gotta be pierre for me too!!! i'm not a huge fan of the jock personality but i love my clowns


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 6, 2018)

Meow was pretty cute


----------



## deuces (Jul 6, 2018)

hambo, pretty please! cutest boi (':


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jul 7, 2018)

Huggy, Rhoda, Cupcake, Belle, Liz, Penny, Valise...

_Does anyone actually remember what the site looked like when it first came out and the mini-games omg they were lit._


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 7, 2018)

Carmen the mouse is one of my favorite villagers of all time. I hate Carmen the rabbit solely because it means the real Carmen is probably never coming back.

I do hope they bring back Sunny. She's a great frog villager.


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Jul 8, 2018)

I wish we would have gotten Meow back! Probably Bow too, but I honestly think Meow looked cuter.


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2018)

I really liked Champagne, the cranky yellow dog.


----------



## streetspirit (Jul 13, 2018)

Flippin' Meow. She deserves to come back, dang it


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 20, 2018)

The few that come to mind are Aisle, Megumi, Zoe and Meow. I’m not too fussed about Bow to be honest. Although he’s cool, I personally don’t think he’a as cool looking as Meow. But they do seem to come in a pair so I can’t imagine them bringing back Bow but not Meow. Although.. i’m surprised they didn’t come back in the update. There seems to be a pretty high demand for them. But i’m guessing they based it on villagers that appeared in both animal crossing, and the japanese exclusive ones with some exceptions.
I really want Zoe to come back though and I know she’s not the most popular amongst anyone, (since she was very hard to come across in ACGC because of the few number of her species) but we hardly have any anteaters in this game as it is, and we really need some new ones added to the list. The last time we got a new anteater was Olaf and that was in new leaf. They could’ve easily brought back one more. Aisle simply because we need more emo looking villagers lmao. I feel like he’d be such a cutie. They probably won’t bring him back though because he looks quite similar to Poncho from behind. Megumi I can see coming back eventually, as most of the dogs already have and she is quite cute after all. Most of the villagers i’ve wanted to return already have though so i’m happy.


----------



## Tri (Aug 20, 2018)

The ostrich with the same star motif as Woolio was in my GC town (I'm embarrassed I forgot her name). I'm sad Sprocket made it in without her.


----------



## salty- (Aug 25, 2018)

I honestly really like the look of Tarou and Meow, especially Tarou. The wolf villagers are already some of my favorites, or atleast pretty close up to my favorites, but I really would love to see Tarou return, maybe in the switch game or as another set of RV villagers.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2018)

Patricia.


----------



## Jordandelion (Aug 26, 2018)

RIP Aziz </3


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 1, 2018)

Hank the green chicken is my favorite, but I also really like Emerald the frog and Chico the mouse. There are probably some others I'm forgetting at the moment, too.


----------



## yuckyrat (Sep 2, 2018)

Pierre, undoubtedly. I love clowns, and while I adore Pietro, I wish Pierre would come back, too!  Bow and Meow would be awesome to have back, too! I love their designs/concepts.


----------

